
The Cost of Mistake in Hardware Projects - Gen1us
https://blog.maddevs.io/the-cost-of-errors-in-hardware-projects-7d73b0fd8465?source=friends_link&sk=eb21eb69d892cb19c0f85f3e0276481e
======
Gen1us
In this article, we will consider common errors in the design of electronic
devices and how to solve them. We will see how to calculate the cost of
rolling back a batch of devices, get familiar with the main prototyping cycle.

